# pods on a jet?



## dirtypearl (Dec 6, 2014)

I have recently bought an alweld 1856 with a 120 merc force on it. I was wondering since the motor is set height wise to the boat if adding pods to the back would mess with the intake of the jet? Would I have to re adjust the height after the installation? Would pods help with the holeshot a lot or is it not worth the chance? I'd hate to have them installed just to find that it doesn't work and now I have extra holes in the transom. I know there are some out there but I figured it was a factory setup.


----------



## Billyspey (Dec 6, 2014)

Pods add hole shot and offset the weight of the motor float more level should not effect of motor height.


----------



## jhunter1 (Dec 6, 2014)

I thought about getting these put on my seaark, for the cost I dont know if they will help that much and how much do they slow down top speed? Id like to hear peoples input as well, especially if you installed afterwards.


----------



## Jeeper (Dec 6, 2014)

I put the beavertail ones on mine this summer. As far as the hole shot there great I get on plain way quicker and for the top end I didn't notice much difference but they say you lose a little if I did its not enough to worry about. Also with my jet I didn't have to do any adjusting. I will put a set on every tin I own in the future well worth the money.


----------



## dirtypearl (Dec 6, 2014)

thanks for the input guys! Top end really doesn't bother me but I definitely want to get out of the hole as fast as I can.I just didn't want to install them and find out that my motor starts cavitating around corners or something. Any more thoughts or experience is surly welcomed. Thanks again.


----------



## Wood_Duck (Dec 11, 2014)

I added pods to my boat a few months ago and couldn't be happier. Improved holeshot, helps offset my Yamahas weight, and also greatly improved stability


----------



## dirtypearl (Dec 11, 2014)

Wood-Duck did you have them custom built for your boat or buy aftermarket?


----------



## Wood_Duck (Dec 11, 2014)

dirtypearl said:


> Wood-Duck did you have them custom built for your boat or buy aftermarket?


I ordered a set of the Beavertail pods. Good price, very good quality pods, and only cost me $150 to have them welded on. but I stripped everything down and had it prepped already.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Dec 11, 2014)

Boyd's Welding in Florida will custom make pods and ship them to you. Check out mine on my build. Beavertails don't fit every boat.


----------



## Jeeper (Dec 12, 2014)

If you want them custom made there is a sponsor on here that will make whatever you wish just have to call him.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Dec 19, 2014)

Jeeper said:


> If you want them custom made there is a sponsor on here that will make whatever you wish just have to call him.


If the price is right...mine were custom built out of .125" cut with cnc machine, as many corners bent as possible for $460 shipped from Florida to Texas. No one could beat that price that I spoke with, especially no custom builders.


----------



## dirtypearl (Dec 19, 2014)

those are awesome Mac! and the price really doesn't sound that bad.did you have to do the measuring and design them yourself, or could you tell them what it will fit on and they can design some for you?


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Dec 20, 2014)

dirtypearl said:


> those are awesome Mac! and the price really doesn't sound that bad.did you have to do the measuring and design them yourself, or could you tell them what it will fit on and they can design some for you?


I drew up some plans and sent it to them. They fit like they were made for my boat...because they were!


----------



## dirtypearl (Dec 22, 2014)

Nice! Thanks Mac.


----------



## J Hartman (Jan 18, 2015)

do you have any pictures of the beaver tail pods installed on your boat? What size boat do you have? What size pod did you go with? I've been thinking about going this route. Thanks. J


----------

